# True 1911



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you 1911 guys consider the LDA's by Para true 1911's?

yea or nay..........:watching:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Based on but not exactly :watching:


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Para's triggers sure aren't original 1911, as mr. Brown had intended them to be


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Not a true 1911 in my opinion but a tremendously admirable variant. I'd love to own an LDA! I love double action pistols and having a sorta-1911 that's DA is a heavenly thought. Jeff Cooper would've loved it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Being a DA weapon that alone says it's not exactly a 1911 in the most pure sense of the word. Just like one chambered in anything but 45ACP is not. Para took a few liberties with the design trying to address issues some shooters had with the traditional 1911.

Ramped barrels, DA actions, different calibers are all to make the weapon appeal to shooters that might like a 1911 if it just had this..or that. Even the way the LTC's grip safety not going flush with the back strap was done because some shooters complained about memory pad grip safeties. The use a smooth one but altered the frame to keep it out a little more ensuring it is going to engage properly.

They make a heck of a weapon and the LDA is no exception. One thing that got me looking at Para Ord. was they sell a lot of pistols. But how many do you see used? Not many. That tells me that people tend to keep them. I have two at the moment and really want a Blackwatch Companion. I've never fired an officers model 1911 that felt better and I have a Colt Officers Model (One day I"ll sell that thing if I ever get the nerve..lol).

If you ever get a chance to fire an LDA you will love it. It's not near the pull or travel you would expect. It's really fun to shoot one.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a true 1911 trigger system, but 1911 inspired design for a DAO pistol.. Though it's not a full 1911, it has 1911 ergonomics and bore-axis geometry. An excellent "alternative" to cocked and locked carry. I'd love to have one.. But I also very much appreciate a good 1911 single action trigger. But the LDA basically provides a good alternative for simple carry in a 1911 "style" pistol. :smt023

Still comes with a 1911 price-tag though. :smt022


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*MysterialSEO* :
And why the hell is that relevant?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

babs said:


> Not a true 1911 trigger system, but 1911 inspired design for a DAO pistol.. Though it's not a full 1911, it has 1911 ergonomics and bore-axis geometry. An excellent "alternative" to cocked and locked carry. I'd love to have one.. But I also very much appreciate a good 1911 single action trigger. But the LDA basically provides a good alternative for simple carry in a 1911 "style" pistol. :smt023
> 
> Still comes with a 1911 price-tag though. :smt022


Other than the ramped bbl my LTC is a true 1911. Same trigger...everything..It's a SA weapon


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not enough choices.
Were the choice there, I would choose, "Silly question."


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

definatly not a true 1911.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

brisk21 said:


> definatly not a true 1911.


Well..Why not defiantly?

I can see where some models are not but they make a few that I could call a true 1911 and their GI Expert is a Mil Spec 1911. Can't get much more true than that.

I'm not trying to be combative I just am a little curious as to why they "definatly not true 1911"?


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Not enough choices.
> Were the choice there, I would choose, "Silly question."


Yah but what did you choose........ or you just brousing?


----------



## slugdog (Feb 28, 2009)

For me, the answer is no. The 1911 as designed by Mr. Browning is the 1911. Anything other than his design is an offshoot of the 1911. I like Para's. Love to have a couple of P14's with cross draw shoulder holsters. But, I carry a 1911 daily.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks to the GENTLEMEN who are answering; I'm only a few months into 1911 formats and do have a single action trigger set ups and a few LDA's .....want to know what the community's take on the LDA IS VS SINGLE ACTION.

Again thanks Guys,
Khegg


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The para LDA trigger is nothing like any other DA weapon you will see. The pull is longer of course but the pull is really light. I'm really wanting one of the Blackwatch Companion LDS's A friend of mine has one doe CC. I didn't think I'd like it when I first seen it but it's really changed my mind once I fired it. I had been looking at a Springer EMP but could have the Para and be really happy.

Bottom line is a good SA trigger is about as good as it gets. It has next to no travel and if it's worked just right they are really light. Some people don't like the cocked and locked thing with a 1911 so the LDA fills that niche really well. You still have the safety(s) but you have a little more travel and that makes people a little more comfortable. I like a good SA trigger but there is no denying the LDA is a great system. I wouldn't want it for a range toy but for a carry weapon it works really well. Of the two I have got to shoot (Companion and Tac-Four) I really liked how they shot. The Carry 9 (Link) is fantastic for those that don't want a 45 ACP but I can tell you after shooting the two LDA's I shot the recoil on them is not much at all and I really don't understand why. Especially that Companion. It had less flip them my LTC that is a good bit larger. But a 45 is not for everyone (more ammo for me!! :smt082)

I don't think there are a lot of Para Ord shooters on this forum but but those that dod really like them. The one thing that made me look at them to begin with was looking around shops and places like gunbroker you just don't see many used Para pistols. That tells me that people must be holding on to them which is a huge endorsement to me.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

A Para DA?

No- not by a longshot.

But this one is, complete with driver, carboard box, mags in heavy waxed paper, lanyard loop, black oxide finish, flat mainspring and propper roll marks.

Gettum while they're hot- max run of 4000.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

CLANGER..................What is that brand?? nice GI setup.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The Carry 9 looks like about as sweet a little concealable 9mm as you can get. 









I tell ya, if I had 9 bills in the budget at the show where I picked up my XD, I would have left with the Tac Four. I had a hard time handing that thing back to the guy. If they weren't as much as an entry level AR, I'd be all over it.. though I do know you get what you pay for in US made 1911's.

13+1 carry length.. NICE ..








But now I am becoming a fan of the good ole' single-stack 1911 grip.. ie the "Companion"..


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

khegglie said:


> CLANGER..................What is that brand?? nice GI setup.


Opps- forgot to mention the maker.... 

It's a COLT. :smt023

https://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/default.aspx?item=O1918


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The two Para's I own now really make me want another one. The LTC is a great carry weapon and is great on the range.

I've got to shoot the companion and Tac-Four. Really nice...That's all I can say.



babs said:


> The Carry 9 looks like about as sweet a little concealable 9mm as you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't consider it a "true" 1911 because of it being DA


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Only some Para's are DA. The biggest thing that keeps them from being a true 1911 is the ramped barrel. I have two SAO paras here.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY NOT. Neither is a Kimber, Springfield, Taurus. 

It depends on where you draw the line. Many guns are based on the 1911-A1 design. If you want to be anal, the addition of a polished and throated barrel, a beavertail grip safety, a trigger stop, taller three-dot sights a barrel less or more than 5”, a guide rod, dehorning, fitted bushing, extended thumb safety, target barrel, tight frame to slide tolerances, flat mainspring, other than wood grips, ambidextrous thumb safety, extended slide release, rail, internal laser, forged frame vs. cast, supported chamber…the list goes on.

IMHO a 1911 is any gun based on the frame, slide, operating system of the original 1911. It just depends on where you draw the line. Is the Para GI Expert a 1911? If so is the Tac Four? Is the change in trigger the defining difference that makes a gun no longer a 1911 based design?
I think we use the “TERM” 1911 to describe any of the many offerings from Colt, Springfield, Kimber, Taurus, Ed Brown, STI, Night Hawk, Sig, Smith and Wesson etc… Very few of them are a “1911”.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i voted nay.

the main reason the 1911 is so popular to this day, i think, is the short light trigger stroke which allows very fast and accurate shooting.

the para lda is a fantastic double action trigger pull, i just prefer the single action on my 1911's for the previously stated reason. :smt1097


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Double stacked 45s....not a big fan and never will be one.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's an abomination


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

The LDA is NOT a "true" 1911- is has a completely different firing system. I have never owned one and I have heard (but not experienced) that there are long term durability issues with the LDAs due to all the additional small parts. Make no mistake, the LDA firing system has more small parts and a completely different mechanical action than a John Browning design 1911 pistol.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont know what this is,so I will go do some research and then come back and vote.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

A true M1911 is a single action only trigger. I say "nay."


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Para makes or use to make their 18-9 as a true 1911 mechanically. Many look at a 1911 type pistol and if it is not 45acp it is not a 1911.
To me as long as it operates by the original 1911 design then it is a true 1911. Caliber matters not.
The Para LDA is a double action pistol. That makes it a 1911 like pistol in many ways, but a true 1911 is single action. There may be other changes that prevent it from being a true 1911 but the action change is all it takes in my book to take it off the true 1911 list.

It does still look like one barring the trigger, but it is not one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> ...To me as long as it operates by the original 1911 design then it is a true 1911. Caliber matters not...


I agree.
Colt's made their Government Model in at least four different calibers: .45 ACP, 9mm, .38 Super, and .22 LR rimfire.
(The rimfire version used a barrel with a very different chamber, but the rest of the pistol was the same as a standard Government Model.)


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

texgunner said:


> A true M1911 is a single action only trigger. I say "nay."


The Nays have made their points well!!

I get it.

I like the LD's keeping most of the manual of arms of the 1911 system , and the non cocked and lock carry ( though that aint really a problem for me... just that options are good)! Thanks for all of the replies...Khe:smt1099gg


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce (Feb 21, 2010)

No, but I love mine.


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

I voted nay also.


----------

